
Exmuslim gets death threats on Facebook,shares screenshots,FB blocks his account - Aduket
https://www.twitter.com/ArminNavabi/status/1030694723596443648
======
bsg75
Hate, conspiracy theories, anything that is rabid clickbait attracts eyeballs
and thus ad revenue.

Is it any surprise vanity platforms don’t do a good job at moderation? Content
moderation is both an expense and revenue limiter.

As a good number of the replies in that tweet thread suggest, the only
solution is if people abandon fb en masse, which seems unlikely given the
apparent growing need for attention and social validation.

------
eahman00
Why would you share screenshots of death threats? That's like taking a
screenshot of a picture of animal abuse that was posted on Facebook and
reposting it. Of course it will get you blocked.

~~~
tomohawk
Why would you blame / punish the victim?

